# How to install dust & pollen filter



## Sleep Machine (Sep 13, 2004)

Just bought a black over black CPO 2002 W8 wagon and want to check out/replace the dust and pollen (cabin) filter. Where in the world is it located? Can't find anything on the net about its location, installation, or replacement. May have to buy the manual if I want to any DIY.


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

Sleep. Raise the hood and, from the front, look at the cowling on the passenger side. Pry back the cowling by first pulling the rubber strip loose. You will find the filter up inside, not easily seen by just looking in there. Be careful of the clip holding it in place.


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: How to install dust & pollen filter (Sleep Machine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleep Machine* »_Just bought a black over black CPO 2002 W8 wagon and want to check out/replace the dust and pollen (cabin) filter. Where in the world is it located? Can't find anything on the net about its location, installation, or replacement. May have to buy the manual if I want to any DIY.









Nice buy! hope all is going well...!


----------



## Sleep Machine (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: How to install dust & pollen filter (tdi2vr6)*

Thank you for timely response. Found and replaced filter (without losing the clip). Absolutely filthy. Makes me wonder what was really checked on the "CPO" inspection. Does anyone have the official VW Passat CPO Checklist?


----------

